

Xbox platform the new Windows?  - rjstatic
http://rjsteinert.com/content/good-bye-windows-hello-consumer-computing-xbox-and-linux-commercial-pcs

======
lotusleaf1987
So I guess this means we can expect a MSFT Office for XBox? 95% of users
really only need email, word processing, internet browsing, media playback
(music, movies, etc). XBox does or could do all of these sufficiently for most
people.

